# newbie with brand new lab results.



## bama (Oct 5, 2011)

hi! I'm Ryan and I am pretty sure I am having thyroid issues. I got my lab results back today, but my Dr's nurse practitioner said he didn't see a reason to treat. I am thinking about calling back and asking for an appointment to discuss the results, but I wanted to get other opinions first. Here are my levels.

TSH-2.9 (.3-3.0)
T3- 2.5 (.3-3.0)

That is all he gave me other than the standard sugar, dhea, cholesterol etc levels. Can anyone help? I am TIRED of feeling bad!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi Ryan, and welcome to the board!

I'm not an expert in labwork, nor do I play one on TV, but I'm sure some other members who are more "lab-oriented" will be along soon. The good news is that you posted the ranges along with your results, so you're already a step ahead!

Octavia


----------



## bama (Oct 5, 2011)

Octavia said:


> Hi Ryan, and welcome to the board!
> 
> I'm not an expert in labwork, nor do I play one on TV, but I'm sure some other members who are more "lab-oriented" will be along soon. The good news is that you posted the ranges along with your results, so you're already a step ahead!
> 
> Octavia


Thanks! I have a good friend who has thyroid problems, and she said no matter what, make SURE you get the ranges! So I had a pen and paper and tried to ask all the questions she told me when they called.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

You really need what is known as free T4 and free T3. Thyroid hormones are bound by other hormones in the blood, and many doctors order "total" values, which do not necessarily reflect what is available.

Right now, your numbers are in range. Where any antibodies tests run? What are your symptoms?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bama said:


> hi! I'm Ryan and I am pretty sure I am having thyroid issues. I got my lab results back today, but my Dr's nurse practitioner said he didn't see a reason to treat. I am thinking about calling back and asking for an appointment to discuss the results, but I wanted to get other opinions first. Here are my levels.
> 
> TSH-2.9 (.3-3.0)
> T3- 2.5 (.3-3.0)
> ...


Thank you for the ranges. You are up there; tip top on the TSH. That right there raises an eyebrow.

The Total 3 is not that helpful as it is bound, unbound and rT3 hormone.

These would be best.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.
http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3

Also antibodies' tests.


----------

